

Ask HN: How to write with an online pseudonym and, if possible, accept payment? - throwaway90210

For the last year I have written social science analyses but kept them to myself. Since I believe others would benefit from reading these, I feel compelled to start releasing them publicly.  At the same time I don't feel comfortable using my real name. I worry that I will alienate people around me, sabotage future research and jeopardize my career opportunities outside this field.<p>My question then is how do you release material online anonymously? I'd like an anonymous website, and, ideally, some way of using Google Adwords to advertise and Paypal (or an equivalent) to receive money (so that I can productize and fund the research). I don't mind Google or Paypal knowing my real identity - I just want to protect myself from the public eye.<p>Has anyone been in a similar situation? Any advice?
======
JayNeely
Use <https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/> for hosting - they have great privacy
and are frequently recommended as a host that won't cave to baseless legal
demands.

Take a look at the links here for info on anonymous publishing:
[http://www.citmedialaw.org/legal-guide/how-maintain-your-
ano...](http://www.citmedialaw.org/legal-guide/how-maintain-your-anonymity-
online)

For accepting payments, a PayPal Business account will display a business name
instead of your name on the payment confirmation page. For setting up an
anonymous business, I've read that New Mexico has the most privacy-friendly
LLC requirements, allowing you to use a registered agent as the _only_
identifying information provided anywhere within your official documents, and
requiring no annual report detailing membership within the LLC.

------
glimcat
I'm pretty sure Amazon will let you do this. Kindle Singles might be a good
place. You can then do whatever to promote them with Amazon as the channel.

